# GUI Installer w Gentoo

## Poe

Ehh... chcą wprowacic "lekką" zmianę w systemie kompilacji Gentoo - kompilacja poprzez graficzny instaler. osobiscie jestem przeciwko i to dosyc mocno. przez takie cos IMO Gentoo straci wiele swojej Gentoowosci....

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=260169

----------

## Zwierzak

Pół na pół, po część nawet fajny pomysł, po części wole teraźniejsza instalacje

----------

## Strus

Jestem jak najbardziej przeciw! Tak jest dobrze, jak będzie instalator ro tak jak Poe mówi straci gentoo trochę swojej gentoowości.

Jeszcze by brakowało, żeby drugiego mandreaka z tego chcieli zrobić (pełen automat)

----------

## nelchael

Jesli nie bedzie to jedyna metoda to mi to wisi.

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Jesli nie bedzie to jedyna metoda to mi to wisi.

 

podpuje sie recami i nogami pod tym!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   Jesli nie bedzie to jedyna metoda to mi to wisi. 
> 
> podpuje sie recami i nogami pod tym!
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

z tego co sie dowiedzialem, to chyba bedzie i to i to:

 *chunderbunny wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   Ok, Gentoo going to has GUI installer, but Can I compile gentoo normal, not via GUI Iinstaller?
> 
> greetz 
> 
> Given the popularity of the non-GUI install I doubt they will ever take that option away.

 

----------

## fallow

a ja zaczne modernizowac ten regulamin by zdarzyc nim ten instalator stanie sie faktem hehe  :Smile: 

ja bym wolal textowy jesli juz mialby taki byc:)

pozdro

----------

## rampage7

powiem tak - jak dla mnie obecny proces instalacji jest elegancki. Dokumentacja solidna, wszystko jasne i proste, na tyle, że ktoś, kto tak jak ja, przed instalacją gentoo praktycznie do czynienia z Linuxem nie miał, spokojnie sobie poradzi. Ponadto dokumentacja jest taka, że podstaw obsługi Linuxa przy okazji się mozna nauczyć.

Ale jest coś jeszcze  :Smile:  Jednej rzeczy mi brakowało podczas instalacji - czego? Heheheh - firefoxa i graficznego komunikatora.

Fajny byłoby, gdyby instalację przeprowadzać tak jak teraz, jednak z tą różnicą, że spod x, mając do dyspozycji konsolę, firefoxa i komunikator - na taki pomysł bym z radością przystał.

----------

## Poe

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ale jest coś jeszcze  Jednej rzeczy mi brakowało podczas instalacji - czego? Heheheh - firefoxa i graficznego komunikatora.
> 
> Fajny byłoby, gdyby instalację przeprowadzać tak jak teraz, jednak z tą różnicą, że spod x, mając do dyspozycji konsolę, firefoxa i komunikator - na taki pomysł bym z radością przystał.

 

W czym problem?  kompilujesz gentoo spod innego distra.. odpalasz normalnie w tym distrze x;y i wsjo co chcesz, a w tym czasie odpalasz X/E/Aterma chrootujesz sie i jazda z kompilacja.. ja tak robilem z Gentoo moim i to jest dobre.

----------

## _troll_

 *fallow wrote:*   

> a ja zaczne modernizowac ten regulamin by zdarzyc nim ten instalator stanie sie faktem hehe 

 

I tak jak rozmawialismy -> umiesc info dla nowych z mdk/auroxa/whatever, ze nie pomagamy w isntalacji i uruchamianiu rpm'ow! Wszelkie posty na ten temat beda kasowane! (a tak, zeby porzadek zrobic  :Razz:  )

PS. Co nie znaczy, ze nie mozna pytac co zrobic majac rpm'a, ale to juz zupelnie inna sprawa, imho!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## ai

ja jestem troche przeciwko  :Razz: 

Jak kazdy sobie bedzie umial zainstalowac gentoo to przybedzie w cholere pytan na poziomie bardzo niskim, co bynajmniej nie jest atrackcyjne i ciekawe  :Razz: 

----------

## zytek

przydałoby się może narzędzie do robienia instalacji na wielu systemach itd. jakiejś klikalnej itd.. hm.. ale ogólnie.. z graficznym instalatorem gentoo straci gentoowość, racja. pozatym zaleje nas fala newbies, którzy nie przeszli etapu "mandrake/redhat/aurox" i od razu wypłyną na głębokie wody..

----------

## fallow

http://glis.sourceforge.net/

 :Smile: 

----------

## Dawid159

Wyglaszam swój sprzeciw jeżeli ma być to jedyny sposób instalacji   :Confused:  Od graficznych instalatorów są mandarynki i czerwone kapelusiki  :Smile: 

----------

## Rav70

 *ai wrote:*   

> ja jestem troche przeciwko 
> 
> Jak kazdy sobie bedzie umial zainstalowac gentoo to przybedzie w cholere pytan na poziomie bardzo niskim, co bynajmniej nie jest atrackcyjne i ciekawe 

 

#ifdef rant

W takim razie proponuję też nie tłumaczyć dokumentacji do gentoo bo dzięki temu zwabi się masę niekumających angielskiego użyszkodników którzy potem będą nas zamęczać pytaniami jak skonfigurować każdy po kolei pakiet nie działający "prosto z pudełka"  :Twisted Evil: 

#endif

#include <disclaimer.h>

PBANMSP  :Wink: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## Crenshaw

Mi generalnie to wisi (bo bedzie mozna instalowac po staremu) ale fajnie bo moze wiecej userow sie skusi.

----------

## nelchael

 *zytek wrote:*   

> pozatym zaleje nas fala newbies, którzy nie przeszli etapu "mandrake/redhat/aurox" i od razu wypłyną na głębokie wody..

 

Tego sie wszyscy boimy  :Confused: 

----------

## Strus

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *zytek wrote:*   pozatym zaleje nas fala newbies, którzy nie przeszli etapu "mandrake/redhat/aurox" i od razu wypłyną na głębokie wody.. 
> 
> Tego sie wszyscy boimy 

 

Nawet mi nie mówcie, to forum podoba mi się właśnie dlatego że większość kuma o co tak naprawdę chodzi. Jak ma nas zalać fala pytań typu mam błąd POMOCY i gość wkleja 

```
ERROR
```

 to ja nie wiem jak to będzie...

Jeszcze jak dodamy do tego problem z kodowaniem znaków na tym forum.... to masakra...

----------

## nelchael

Autentyk:

 *Quote:*   

> wpisz w bashu mkfs.ext3

 

Co zrobil (a wlasciwie chcial zrobic)? (to z .bash_history):

 *Quote:*   

> nano /bin/bash

 

----------

## Rav70

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nawet mi nie mówcie, to forum podoba mi się właśnie dlatego że większość kuma o co tak naprawdę chodzi. Jak ma nas zalać fala pytań typu mam błąd POMOCY i gość wkleja 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Cóż takie pytania będą się zdarzać tak czy inaczej  :Razz:  W końcu czytanie ich a tym bardziej odpowiadanie nie jest przymusowe  :Wink:  Ale potrafię zrozumieć zanik tolerancji postępujący w miarę gaśnięcia wspomnień o własnych pierwszych krokach  :Razz: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## C1REX

Już miałem zaznaczyć, że jestem przeciwny, ale w ostatniej chwili wzieło mnie na zadumę. Zmieniłem też zdanie.

Myślenie tylko o sobie i poziomie forum jest skrajnie samolubne. 

Czasami tylko przez głupią nieuwagę ludziom nie udaje się zainstalować gentoo. Czasem kompletni lamerzy znajdują łatwy opis w jakiejś gazecie i jadą z "kopiuj", "wklej".

Jeśli będzie graficzny instalator, to będzie można na nowym kompie, klikając na "next" zainstalować gentoo ze stage3 w kilka minut. Myślę, że gentoo idzie jednak w dobrą stronę.

Zakładam też, że mogę się mylić i taki głupi instalator pogorszy obraz gentoo w naszych oczach.

Nie zaznaczam nic.

----------

## mirek

A ja jestem za, bo przyczyniloby sie to do dalszej popularyzacji linuksa. Jestem w zasadzie nowym uzytkownikiem i uwazam gentoo za najlepsze distro. Od czasu przejscia na Gentoo windows uzywam tylko gdy musze, np gdy chce pogadac ze znajomymi w Polsce przez yahoo messengera, poniewaz nie znalazlem zadnego odpowiednika w linuksie.

----------

## galimedes

Witam 

W tej sprawie jestem przeciwny pomysłom GUI instalatora cały proces instalacji ma uczyć nie tylko dawać gotowy system po instalacji newbie wię dużo więcej o swoim systemie niż jak poklika sobie next. Zatem jestem przeciwny w 100% niech gentoo zostanie gentoo, przecież jest już jakaś odmiana z anacondoą hm zapomniałem nazwy   :Smile: 

Pozdro

----------

## rampage7

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> Witam 
> 
> W tej sprawie jestem przeciwny pomysłom GUI instalatora cały proces instalacji ma uczyć nie tylko dawać gotowy system po instalacji newbie wię dużo więcej o swoim systemie niż jak poklika sobie next. Zatem jestem przeciwny w 100% niech gentoo zostanie gentoo, przecież jest już jakaś odmiana z anacondoą hm zapomniałem nazwy  
> 
> Pozdro

 

dokładnie - rola edukacyjna handbooka gentoo jest bardzo istotna i w sumie każdy newbie musi tegoż handbooka od deski do deski przeczytać.

Dlaczego wiele ludzi nie umie się na linuxa przerzucić? Z prostej przyczyny - banalnego instalatora mandrake. Sprawa później wygląda tak jak to wygladało w moim wypadku. Klik, klik klik i miałem mandrake. I co dalej? Powoli jakoś to szło, ale szukanie pakietów z programami w nowych wersjach było cholernie męczące, podczas kompilacji co chwile czegoś brakuje, a ja w sumie nie miałem zielonego pojęcia jak z tym sobie poradzić. Chciałem odpalić lirca, ale nie potrafiłem. Były problemy z firewallem ale też nie widziałem dlaczego, itd. Moja frustracja sięgała już zenitu. Aż nagle ktoś mnie przekonał do gentoo - czytajac dokumentacje i instalując gentoo, zrozumiałem linuxa i pojąłem podstawy administrowania tym systemem (to anprawdę podstawy, ale ułatwiają sporo).

Bez takiego gruntu, który daje handbook, każdy użytkownik zrezygnuje z linuxa po kilku miesiącach bo braknie mu cierpliwości. Albo też zasypie forum pytaniami. I nie ważne czy to będzie mandrake czy gentoo z instalatorem "3x klik". Demoralizujący wpływ nieprzeczytania handbooka i 3-krotnego naciśnięcia "enter" będzie zatrważający.

Dlatego jak już pisałem wcześniej - sposób instalacji bez zmian + x + mozilla + komunikator, bo się nudzi pdoczas kompilacji (a ściaganie 600MB knoppixa tylko po to by zainstalowac gentoo mi się nie uśmiecha)  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

hm, w sumie jest vidalinux , jest glis - coz , moim zdaniem zrobi sie "boom" na gentoo. czy to dobrze czy zle - nie wiem - mam sprzeczne odczucia hehe  :Smile: 

jedno wiem , ze bedzie naplyw ludzi na #irc i forum 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

Nelchael tu odpowiedzial cos takiego "tego wszyscy sie boimy", w sprawie naplywu totalnych newbie... Toż to bedzie okropne... eh.. zeby nie bylo, nie znam sie przeciez _dobrze_ na linuksach, ale jako tako pojęcie mam "z czym to sie je", a jak przyleci tutaj gosc, ktory 2 tygodnie temu zainstalowal ostaniego mdk (chyba 10.1 o ile pamietam) i walnie pytanie z serii "jak uruchomic konsole" czy "jak zainstalowac/uruchomic program" albo "wyskoczył mi error, co mam zrobic? pozdrawiam", to to przeciez bedzie cos okropnego... ludzie sie ciepną na Gentoo bo będą mysleli ze sa"SuperqlcH4rDc0r Zi00ms" bo maja Gentoo a reszta i beda sie tym wszem i w obec chwalic i objerzdzac windowsowcow i w ogole, to to bedzie tylko odstraszac ludzi i degustowac  :Sad: 

i po co to komu.. juz wspolczuje Fallowowi, No4b oraz Mucharowi (o ile w ogole odwiedza jeszcze to forum)

pozdrawiam

----------

## mdk

Hmm... też jestem zdecydowanie przeciwko. Wszystko można zrobić, tylko pytanie po co? Gentoo jest w sumie dosyć "głośną" dystrybucją, i istnieje niebezpieczeństwo, że po dodaniu instalatora rzuci się na niego mnóstwo newbies... zainstalują, rozbiją się o pierwszy problem, i potem będą rozgłaszać, że "linux to wielka ściema" (znam takich). 

Jest kupę dobrych _prostych_ dystrybucji, i nie z nimi Gentoo powinno się ściagać. Szczególnie, że w sensie "łatwości" Gentoo jest lata świetlne za nimi, i graficzny instalator nic tutaj nie zmienia. Gentoo nie powinno próbować być "mainstreamową" dystrybucją, bo tylko na tym straci. I nie chodzi tu o żadną "elitarność", tylko o to, żeby każdy miał to, czego potrzebuje.

----------

## zieloo

Jak juz było powiedziane - jesli nie bedzie to jedyna metoda instalacji to jestem nawet ZA - przyciagnie to byc moze kilku niezdecydowanych:). Obecnie obserwuje sie ekspansje graficznych instalatorow, a czy to jest dobre czy nie to juz nie moja sprawa...  :Razz:  Warto by bylo aby Gentoo mial swoj graficzny instalator, ale nie nalezy rezygnowac z konsolki! Ja osobiscie sporo sie nauczylem przez takie bliskie obcowanie z Linux'em, edycje plikow przez nano, etc. :Wink:  I tego zycze wszystkim, ktorzy zamierzaja zainstalowac ta dystrybucje...

----------

## zieloo

Poe i mdk - nie przeczytalem Waszych postow wczesniej, ale to o czym mowicie jest prawda i naprawde sporym problemem...

Koles (jesli bedzie mu dane to kiedys przeczytac to po mnie:P ) instaluje sobie właśnie Gentoo 2004.3... Wczesniej miał MDK, o ktorym mysli mniej wiecej tyle co ja (nie do uzytku...). Coz z ta jego instalacja? Otóż pomijam to ze jest to instalka ze stage'a 3 (wymaga to chwilowy brak dostepu do neta), wazne jest to ze trwa to juz 3 (słownie: trzeci) dzien i potrwa pewnie jeszcze drugie tyle. Oczywiscie moja pomoc w tym była konieczna... n00by powinny sie trzymac z daleka od Linux'a, szczegolnie od Gentoo, ale nie mozna im przeciez zabronic pobowania, nie?

----------

## madman

a mi jest to raczej obojetne

ja mialem zerowe pojęcie o linuxie gdy zaczynałem przygode z gentoo, system udalo mi sie zainstalowac chyba za 3 razem. wiele ksiezycy uplynelo od tego czasu, ale jednego jestem pewien - to czego musialem sie nauczyc, zeby zainstalowac i skonfigurowac gentoo, to jest wiedza ktora uzydkowanicy mandrejka zdobywaja po bardzo dlugim czasie uzytkowania (albo wogule - pytania typu: wywala mi blad!!!! cos tam kernel sources!!! pozdro) 

ale z drugiej strony instalator moze sie przydac jezeli czesto instalujemy Gentoo (np uzyszkodnikom w sieci) - wtedy marny jest uzytek z "edukacyjnego" roli braku instalatora

----------

## Poe

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> n00by powinny sie trzymac z daleka od Linux'a, szczegolnie od Gentoo, ale nie mozna im przeciez zabronic pobowania, nie?

 

nie do końca sie z tym zgodze...  owszem.. n00by powinny odejsc precz od gentoo, ale przeciez po o sa robione distra typu mdk, zeby przyzczaic sie do linuksa i dopiero po zapoznaniu sie dobrzez z ta struktura isc na glebsze wody.. jasne.. osoby, ktore maja kompa pierwszy raz to branie sie chocby za mdk nie jest najlepszym pomyslem, ale potem, czemu nie, ale tak jak mowie - za jakas odpowiednia dystrybucje dla n00bow, a nie za jakeis powazniejsze.

----------

## madman

 *Poe wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
>  n00by powinny odejsc precz od gentoo.

 

jak śmiesz!  :Smile: 

ja zaczynalem od Gentoo

----------

## zieloo

 *Quote:*   

> to czego musialem sie nauczyc, zeby zainstalowac i skonfigurowac gentoo, to jest wiedza ktora uzydkowanicy mandrejka zdobywaja po bardzo dlugim czasie

 

I to jest znaczace, ze sie mozna sporo nauczyc... Co do startu z jakiejs konkretnej dystrybucji to zalezy w glownej mierze od uzytkownika. Jesli jest w stanie przyswoic sobie spory kawal informacji to prosze bardzo! Niech probuje nawet ze Slackiem czy innym ty podobnym;)

Co do 'czestej instalacji Gentoo' , rozumiem w przypadku posiadania wiekszej ilosci komputerow, graficzny instalator moze faktycznie pomoc - podobno:

 *Quote:*   

> will allow users to automatically install the same set-up of Gentoo on multiple machines

 . Jesli tak to ok - chociaz w trybie tektowym i tak pozostanie conajmniej kilka mozliwosci zrobienia tego samego...

----------

## Poe

 *madman wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   [...]
> 
>  n00by powinny odejsc precz od gentoo. 
> 
> jak śmiesz! 
> ...

 

 :Smile:  widocznie jestes zdolny  :Smile: 

ja tu mowie o przeciętnym smiertelniku... szerze, to ja zaczynalem od mdk 9.1 i uzywalem go przez 2 miesiace jakos i szczerze, nienauczylem sie na nim zbyt wiele, poza podstawami (bo z kernelkami to totalnie nic mi tam nie wychodzilo) a potem.. miesiac pld i gentoo od kwietnia... jak juz pisalem, nie uwazam sie za super znawce i osobe wszechwiedzaca nt linuksa (w zczegolnosci gentoo), ale mimo wsyztsko

----------

## Strus

 *Poe wrote:*   

> No4b oraz Mucharowi (o ile w ogole odwiedza jeszcze to forum)

 

Jak już poruszyłeś tą kwestie, to tak się zastanawiam, po co nam mody których praktycznie nie ma? 

Nie żebym podpuszczał  :Razz:  ale np. Nelchael i _Troll_ ......

ps mirek

W kde jest taki program Kopete, myśle że rozwiąże Twój problem.

----------

## zieloo

Ja Linux'a uzywam juz jakies 2-3 lata (kto to spamieta? :Razz: ). A zaczynalem... od RedHata (jak zwykły, szary śmiertelnik:) ). Jeszcze wtedy byl bardzo popularny i praktycznie byla to jedyna opcja dla chetnych poznania Linux'a. Czego sie nauczylem przez ten czas (skonczylem z rh na dobre wraz z wyjsciem rh9.0 i informacjami o podzialem na Fedore i RH Ent.)? Otoz nieczego poza obsluga paru graficznych programow i umiejetnosci przyspieszenia systemu, tak aby mozna bylo na nim w miare normalnie pracowac (kto uzywal rpm-owych distro to wie o czym mowie...). Nic wiecej. Zmuszony bylem praktycznie do pracy w konsoli/terminalach, wlasnie ze wzgledu na szybkosc tego distro...

Gentoo wymaga oczywiscie bardziej kompleksowej wiedzy o swoim komputerze i zainstalowanym na nim sofcie, ale opłaca sie... Zamiast jakiegos tam fluxboxa (nie chce obrazac jego uzytkownikow - jest to naprawde dobry, sprawdzony, stabilny i przede wszystkim szybki wm) postawilem sobie kde+masę eyecandies... Żyć nie umierac...

----------

## Dawid159

Ja swoją przygode z gentoo zacząłem też jako praktycznie nowy użytkownik linuksa  :Smile:  Dokładnie wyglądało to tak, że sprawdzałem różne dystrybucje i tak na początku miałem mandarynke 9.1 (chodziła u mnie tydzień) potem redhata (mniej więcej tyle samo czasu) po czym jeszcze ujrzałem fedore i slacka z tym że z żadnym systemem nie miałem większej styczności, chodzi mi tu o zagłębianie się w pliki konfiguracyjne i systemowe  :Wink:  chociażby taki fstab  :Smile:  Wszystko zmieniło się w momencie jak na jedną z informatyk kolega przyniósł linux+ z gentoo 2004.0 przejrzałem sobie gazetke i przy opisie gentoo  :Smile:  zaciekawiło mnie zdanie, że podczas instalacji można zaobserwować taką rzecz jak "kompilowanie kompilatora kompilatorem" po przeczytaniu postanowilem spróbować  :Smile:  i w ten sposób gentoo hula od czerwca  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

nie zebym sie czepial (bo musialbym sie doczepic wielu osob, juz chocby w tym tylko temacie  :Wink:  ), ale jako ciekawostka.. wyraz "Linux" (czy Unix i inne) piszę sie z 'x' na koncu, ale juz odmienia się przez '-ks' jak "linuksa, linuksem, w linuksie' (uniksem, uniksa, w uniksie)  :Smile: 

jezeli ktos mi nie wierzy

http://newbie.linux.pl/?id=article&kategoria=1&show=38

Strus

nom, w sumie z tych osob tu dostepnych na moda najbardziej by sie nadawali _troll_ z Nelchaelem  :Wink:  ale z drugiej strony no4b tez od czasu do czasu odwiedza to forum no i z tego co widze, Fallow poki co radzi sobie swietnie sam  :Smile:  no, ale lepiej, jakby sie zabezpieczyl przed inwazja jakims wsparciem...

no, ale wracajmy do tematu, bo OT sie robi  :Wink: 

----------

## zieloo

No ja juz mam Gentoo od ponad roku (1.4 stanęło u mnie po raz pierwszy...). Mdk odstraszał mnie od samego poczatku - nic sie nie zmienilo - z ciekawosci miałem (nie-)szczescie zobaczyc jak sie sprawuje nowy 10.cos-tam. Przewinelo sie oczywiscie mase innych, tez podrzednych dystrybucji, ale z tego cos widze to zostane przy Gentoo, az nie wiem... wysadzi wszystkie servy gentoowe, albo developerzy kernela uznaja ze portage 'is deprecated'  :Wink: 

----------

## Strus

 *Poe wrote:*   

> nie zebym sie czepial (bo musialbym sie doczepic wielu osob, juz chocby w tym tylko temacie  ), ale jako ciekawostka.. wyraz "Linux" (czy Unix i inne) piszę sie z 'x' na koncu, ale juz odmienia się przez '-ks' jak "linuksa, linuksem, w linuksie' (uniksem, uniksa, w uniksie) 
> 
> jezeli ktos mi nie wierzy
> 
> http://newbie.linux.pl/?id=article&kategoria=1&show=38
> ...

 

Jest prosta zasada jak jest samogłoska to apostrofujemy, jak nie ma to nie.

Przykład

Instalujemy Apache'a z konta roota i tak jest dobrze 

 :Smile: 

----------

## zieloo

Chodziło ci o moje Linux'a, Linux'em? Tak po prostu pisze i pisac bede. Linuks jakos dziwnie wyglada, nawet jesli jest to poprawne gramatycznie. (EOT)

----------

## zieloo

Polska język trudna! :Wink: 

----------

## Strus

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> Chodziło ci o moje Linux'a, Linux'em?

 

Tak jest źle.

 *zieloo wrote:*   

>  Tak po prostu pisze i pisac bede. Linuks jakos dziwnie wyglada, nawet jesli jest to poprawne gramatycznie. (EOT)

 

Może i dziwnie, ale poprawnie.

----------

## fallow

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> Chodziło ci o moje Linux'a, Linux'em? Tak po prostu pisze i pisac bede. Linuks jakos dziwnie wyglada, nawet jesli jest to poprawne gramatycznie. (EOT)

 

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> Polska język trudna!

 

zieloo napisales w tym samym czasie 2 posty , spokojnie to moglbyc jeden , od tego jest przycisk edit

pozdro.

----------

## KrzychuG

Generalnie jest za tym pomyslem, ale dobrze by bylo, gdyby uzytkownicy mieli wybor, czy chca korzystac z graficznego czy tez z metody recznej.

----------

## nelchael

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Nie żebym podpuszczał  ale np. Nelchael i _Troll_ ......

 

Olalala..... czuje sie wytykany  :Wink: 

A co do tematu: jesli pozostanie normalna metoda (tzn. bash + wlasne lapki) a instalator jako opcja to moze byc - mi to nie zrobi roznicy wtedy. Podejscie vide MDK (tylko instalator) jest .... zle?!? i dla Gentoo byloby to niezdrowe.

----------

## Ufos

 *mirek wrote:*   

> Gentoo windows uzywam tylko gdy musze, np gdy chce pogadac ze znajomymi w Polsce przez yahoo messengera, poniewaz nie znalazlem zadnego odpowiednika w linuksie.

 

A czy przypadkiem, któryś jabber nie oferuje obsługi protokołu yahoo? Poszukaj.

Wracając do tematu - z Linuksem w sumie miałem malo styczności, pierwsze osobiste kontakty na własnej maszynie miałem z RH 7.2, potem kolejno 7.3 i 8.0, chwilowo miałem także zainstalowanego Knoppix'a, a potem długi czas nie wiedziałem co dobrego zainstalować. Znajomy akurat bawił się u siebie Gentoo i spróbowałem... Przy RH miałem podobny problem jak ktoś wyżej - zainstalowałem, ale co dalej... Ciągle jakieś zależności, braki libsów... A dzięki Gentoo nauczyłem się podstaw i uczę się dalej, handbook niesłychanie przejrzyście napisany, chociaż angielski raczej słabo znam, ale patrzeć potrafię.  :Smile:  Spodobało mi się bardzo w Gentoo właśnie to, że wszystko robię samemu, od podstaw i dzięki temu wiem co gdzie i jak.. Emerge może jest strasznym ułatwieniem i uproszczeniem, ale żadne poldki czy apt-gety mu się nie równają.  :Smile: 

Jeśli Gentoo miałoby być instalowalne jedynie z gui instalatora to nie bardzo popieram tą ideę, jeśli jednak nadal pozostaną dwie wersje instalatora to jak najbardziej jestem za.  :Smile:  Oczywiście mijałoby się z celem twórców Gentoo robić tylko i wyłącznie instalator gui, ale kto wie co im w głowach piszczy.. 

Jednak nadal nie rozumiem po co komu taki instalator.. Dla początkujących... Ale przecież są tysiące początkujących, którzy właśnie dzięki Gentoo nauczyli się obsługi Linuksa, a taki instalator im by to tylko uniemożliwił. Mam nadzieję, że nadal będzie on opierał się na zasadzie kompilacji wszystkiego i mimo wszystko ręcznego wpisywania wartości konfigów (chociażby tych najważniejszych), jeśli przeniosą to na jakieś binarki... wolę nie myśleć.  :Wink: 

Co do tolerancji na tym forum widzę, że totalne lamy nie są tutaj zbytnio mile widziane... Ujmę to inaczej - lamy, które nie umieją pytać i czytać nie są tu mile widziane. Zbytnio nie podbudował mnie ten fakt, chociaż sam nie jestem zwolennikiem ludzi, którzy nie zerkną do manuala, nie pogooglują, a od razu piszą na forum i do tego właśnie w stylu "POMOCY ZEPSUŁO SIĘ!"  :Wink:   Ale jak wiadomo każdy kiedyś zaczynał, a takiemu komuś to albo powinno się wytłumaczyć w odpowiednim poście, że nie nadaje się na użytkownika Linuksa, albo co to jest man i google... Tylko jeszcze problem - komu się będzie chciało to pisać? Jak będzie jakis sticky topic to pewnie 9/10 tych lam tego nie przeczyta.  :Smile: 

Oddałem głos na "mam to gdzieś", bo szczerze mówiąc mam to gdzieś  :Wink:   Nawet jakby zrobili głupkowaty instalator ala mandrake to i tak korzystałbym z "basha i własnych łapek"  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, Ufos.

----------

## Belliash

Może troche OT, alemysle ze chyab lepsza bylaby jakas graficzna nakladka na emerge na Gnome'a lub KDE, w ktorej mozna bylo by wpisac nazwe pakietu, on by wyswietlil dostepne wersje i mozna byloby wybrac install lub upgrade, ew. delete.

----------

## fallow

```

*  app-portage/porthole

      Latest version available: 0.4.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 446 kB

      Homepage:    http://porthole.sourceforge.net

      Description: A GTK+-based frontend to Portage

      License:     GPL-2

```

dla przykladu  :Smile: 

w ogole to przeciez jest  vidalinux operay na gentoo z instalatorem na bazie anacondy.

----------

## nelchael

 *Ufos wrote:*   

> Zbytnio nie podbudował mnie ten fakt, chociaż sam nie jestem zwolennikiem ludzi, którzy nie zerkną do manuala, nie pogooglują, a od razu piszą na forum i do tego właśnie w stylu "POMOCY ZEPSUŁO SIĘ!"   Ale jak wiadomo każdy kiedyś zaczynał, a takiemu komuś to albo powinno się wytłumaczyć w odpowiednim poście, że nie nadaje się na użytkownika Linuksa, albo co to jest man i google... Tylko jeszcze problem - komu się będzie chciało to pisać? Jak będzie jakis sticky topic to pewnie 9/10 tych lam tego nie przeczyta. 

 

Jest apel, ale nie przynosi to oczekiwanego efektu. To co napisales powyzej to smutna prawda. I naprawde: odpowiadajac na takie posty raz, drugi, trzeci przestaje to byc zabawne i staje sie irytujace.

----------

## Belliash

http://guitoo.sourceforge.net/

To jakos lepsze mi sie wydaje.

Moze to dlatego, ze poprzednio, (tzn aktualnie jeszcze tez) uzywalem SuSE i mam nawyki po YaST  :Razz: .

----------

## Ufos

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jest apel, ale nie przynosi to oczekiwanego efektu. To co napisales powyzej to smutna prawda. I naprawde: odpowiadajac na takie posty raz, drugi, trzeci przestaje to byc zabawne i staje sie irytujace.

 

To ja myślę aby proponować robić badanie krwi przed napisaniem postu  :Wink:  Jak wyjdzie RH+ - to wara   :Mr. Green: 

Niestety smutna i dobijająca prawda jest taka, że większość naszego społeczeństwa albo nie umie dobrze czytać, a jak już umieją to bez zrozumienia. Faktem jest także to, że większość początkujących (mam na myśli wspomniane lamy) siedzi przed monitorem z zaklętą miną wpatrując się bezmyślnie w to co się pokazuje na nim, a nawet nie ogarną wzrokiem całości by wyłapać "gdzie tutaj mam kliknąć by założyć majla?!"  :Wink:  A co dopiero mówić o czytaniu manuali... A sam się po czasie przekonałem, że to baaaardzo przydatna sprawa. 

Jak się sprawa powtarza niech moderatorzy wklejają odpowiednią formułkę odnoszącą do googl'a, man'a i wyszukiwarki na forum i niech zamykaja topic.  :Smile:  Może to kogoś coś nauczy? 

Pozdrawiam, Ufos.

----------

## nelchael

 *Ufos wrote:*   

> Jak się sprawa powtarza niech moderatorzy wklejają odpowiednią formułkę odnoszącą do googl'a, man'a i wyszukiwarki na forum i niech zamykaja topic.  Może to kogoś coś nauczy? 

 

IMHO pomysl dobry, ale to nie ja jestem moderatorem  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

jest to praktykowane tyle ze bez zamykania topic`u  :Wink: 

ale trzeba sie bedzie przygotowac na nowa fale hehe

----------

## Ufos

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> IMHO pomysl dobry, ale to nie ja jestem moderatorem 

 

Nigdy nie wiesz czym Cię kto zaskoczy  :Wink: 

Oby ta fala była falą, żadnym tsunami... Mam zamiar się tu wprowadzić na częściej..  :Cool: 

Ale najpierw poczekajmy na guinstalator  :Wink:  Jak będzie strasznie to będzie można myśleć o barykadach, zaporach i falochronach  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam, Ufos.

----------

## nelchael

 *Ufos wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   IMHO pomysl dobry, ale to nie ja jestem moderatorem  Nigdy nie wiesz czym Cię kto zaskoczy  

 

Drugi raz w ciagu dwoch dni ktos mi to wspomina  :Wink: 

----------

## Ufos

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Drugi raz w ciagu dwoch dni ktos mi to wspomina 

 

Ja bym zaczął być podejrzliwy  :Wink: 

Ale to OT więc EOT.  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, Ufos.

----------

## Strus

 *Ufos wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   
> 
> Drugi raz w ciagu dwoch dni ktos mi to wspomina  
> 
> Ja bym zaczął być podejrzliwy 
> ...

 

Bo tu trzeba kogoś z jajami! A nie dwóch nie obecnych...

Moje wypowiedzi nie są popularne....  chyba dam sobie to w podpis  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Moje wypowiedzi nie są popularne....  chyba dam sobie to w podpis 

 

Niezly tekst. PS. zeszlismy chyba z tematu...

----------

## fallow

bo zamkne ?  :Razz:   :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Martwimy się i biadolimy na zapas. Będzie co będzie i wyniki tej ankiety nic nie zmienią. 

Lepiej się zastanowić jak powinno się reagować na dziwne posty. Czy będziemy się poświęcać i uprzejmie odpowiadać na posty "PROBLEM!!!!! HELP!!!!".

Czy może ryzykując atratą miłej atmosfery będziemy odpowiadać "RTFM", "Było!" itp. 

Tyle, że FreeBSD, Slackware, czy nawet Debian mają przyjazne instalatory i jakoś nikt nie narzeka.

----------

## _troll_

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Martwimy się i biadolimy na zapas. Będzie co będzie i wyniki tej ankiety nic nie zmienią. 
> 
> Lepiej się zastanowić jak powinno się reagować na dziwne posty. Czy będziemy się poświęcać i uprzejmie odpowiadać na posty "PROBLEM!!!!! HELP!!!!".
> 
> Czy może ryzykując atratą miłej atmosfery będziemy odpowiadać "RTFM", "Było!" itp. 

 Juz cwicze predkosc wklepywania moich 4ech ulubionych literek   :Twisted Evil:   !!!!

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Tyle, że FreeBSD, Slackware, czy nawet Debian mają przyjazne instalatory i jakoś nikt nie narzeka.

 poniekad prawda, ale jednak w zadnej dystro nie masz do wyboru takiej liczby kompilatorow, glibcow, kerneli, etc. -> juz widze tysiac postow z problemami o w/w.... jak znajde chwile zaktualizuje wszystkie swoje howto i napisze cos o tych - juz kiedys rozmawialem o tym pomysle z fallow'em. To mogloby pomoc... Mam nadzieje...

Ale i tak oczyma wyobrazni widze pytania o r/w ntfs'a!!  :Wink: 

PS. A co powiecie na taki pomysl: fallow/nelcheal wyzbieraja wszystkie ciekawe teksty z naszego martwego APELu (tak - to zaklada, ze ktos sie poswieci, a jakos od razu o Was pomyslalem  :Wink:  ), uloza to w jakas sensowna calosc (sluze pomoca), po czym wykasujemy wszystko co bylo w tym watku - tudziez 'unsticky', a zamiast niego wrzucic nowy, wygaldajacy jak ten o howto - przejrzysto, malo, wiadomo o co chodzi.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Lepiej się zastanowić jak powinno się reagować na dziwne posty. Czy będziemy się poświęcać i uprzejmie odpowiadać na posty "PROBLEM!!!!! HELP!!!!".
> 
> Czy może ryzykując atratą miłej atmosfery będziemy odpowiadać "RTFM", "Było!" itp.

 

Zobacz w apelu - jest tam nowa wersja (narazie draft) w ktorej jest to uwzglednione.

----------

## Poe

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tyle, że FreeBSD, Slackware, czy nawet Debian mają przyjazne instalatory i jakoś nikt nie narzeka.

 

No tak, ale Gentoo zawsze prowadzilo inna polityke i jednym z tych elementow jest wlasnie kompilowanie bez graficznego bajerka.  z resztą jak powiedzail Troll, w zadnym innym distro nei znajdziesz takiego wyporu poszczegolnych, waznych komponetów (kompilatory, kernele itp)....

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> PS. A co powiecie na taki pomysl: fallow/nelcheal wyzbieraja wszystkie ciekawe teksty z naszego martwego APELu (tak - to zaklada, ze ktos sie poswieci, a jakos od razu o Was pomyslalem  ), uloza to w jakas sensowna calosc (sluze pomoca), po czym wykasujemy wszystko co bylo w tym watku - tudziez 'unsticky', a zamiast niego wrzucic nowy, wygaldajacy jak ten o howto - przejrzysto, malo, wiadomo o co chodzi.

 

Looknij w Apel - juz sie to dzieje  :Smile: 

----------

